# XBOX 360 headset microphone



## rmwiii3

One night i was using my headset talking on xbox live, the next morning i went to play, i could hear everybody talking, but no1 can hear me...my mic has went bye bye or something...got a new mic, no sound....tried a different controller, no sound...could it be something to do with my network settings?!?


----------



## Steviee

Hello rmwiii3

- Is the little switch on?

http://assets.gearlive.com/blogimages/gallery/unboxing-messenger-kit/017-xbox-messenger-kit-unboxing_medium.JPG

-Try to clean the Microphone carefully by removing those grey things and blowing in your mic to clean out the possible dust.

-Are the batteries fully charged, do they click when you put in it? 
-Does the headset fits in the controller perfectly?
-Do you mean nobody can hear you? Since if you have an ''STRICT NAT'' you can only communicate with people with an ''OPEN NAT'' but that does not explain that you can hear them.
- Open a party, go to the screen and say something and check if you see an icon when your talking, maybe they were just ignoring you?


*Others Can't Hear You*
Make sure the headset connector is plugged in securely and that your headset isn't muted. Make sure that voice isn't muted in the Xbox Guide. Check your game manual to determine whether you need to push a button while speaking.


----------



## rmwiii3

Steviee said:


> Hello rmwiii3
> 
> - Is the little switch on?
> 
> http://assets.gearlive.com/blogimages/gallery/unboxing-messenger-kit/017-xbox-messenger-kit-unboxing_medium.JPG
> 
> -Try to clean the Microphone carefully by removing those grey things and blowing in your mic to clean out the possible dust.
> 
> -Are the batteries fully charged, do they click when you put in it?
> -Does the headset fits in the controller perfectly?
> -Do you mean nobody can hear you? Since if you have an ''STRICT NAT'' you can only communicate with people with an ''OPEN NAT'' but that does not explain that you can hear them.
> - Open a party, go to the screen and say something and check if you see an icon when your talking, maybe they were just ignoring you?
> 
> 
> *Others Can't Hear You*
> Make sure the headset connector is plugged in securely and that your headset isn't muted. Make sure that voice isn't muted in the Xbox Guide. Check your game manual to determine whether you need to push a button while speaking.




Yes, I have tried all of that...just got on XBL couple weeks ago. everything was perfectly fine, then one mornig the mic jus didnt work. when in a party i see the mic icon, but it doesn't lite up when i talk like every1 elses. got a new mic...same thing!!! i'm gonna try using the mic and controller combo on some1 elses 360. might jus be the 360, dunno!!!


----------



## Steviee

Yes try both those old and new headsets anc controllers at a other Xbox. If it works at your friend there is probably something wrong with your Xbox settings.

Try this



> Check the headset, are the cabel and connector connected?
> Check if there is no dirt on the connector of the xbox 360 headset.
> Try to clean your connector with a cotton stick
> Check if your Xbox controller works
> Try to start and turn of the xbox with the xbox 360 controller.
> Put the connector of the Xbox 360 in your controller with a bit of force.


If it still fails try this : 



> Test the headset : Create a own voice message and listin it yourself
> Click the big green button on the middle of the controller
> Select Messages and press A
> Select Create New and press A.
> Select Message and press A.
> Select a gamertag and push A.
> Select Add Voice and press A.
> Put the Xbox headset on
> Select Record Message and press A to record a voice message.
> Speak clearly and say something loud for 5-15 seconds
> Press A to finish recording.
> Select Play Message and press A.
> Listin to the voice message
> If you can hear your voice message your headset works perfectly.



If it does not work please tell me if you have an ''Child account'' If you have an child account and your under 17 the chat settings are on ''Friends only default.

Also please try the folowing.




> Push the big green Xbox guide button on your controller
> Select Personal Settings.
> Select Voice.
> Check if the option ''Mute'' is selected if so please turn it off by clicking on it.
> Turn up the volume
> Again check if the switch on your mic is not on mute


----------



## darklink499

HI. I am having problems with my xbox360 microphone and require help/info.
I have had this Microphone for 2 years? The Microphone work great not a problem. until about a mouth ago? there is only two problem with my microphone and i have tried all the tricks in the book. and the tricks offered on this thread. I have looked all over google for info but i have had no good results.

So here is the problem i come to you with today.

What dose not work:
Communicate with other xbox360 players in Private chat. And Party chat. 

What dose WORK:
* Xbox360 online In-game chat (tested)
*Voice Messages. playing of messages and recording of messages. (Tested many times)
*Being able to hear other people in party chat (tested)
*Can hear other Person in Private chat. 
*Every thing works except people hearing me in Private and Party chat.


----------



## makaveli0011

i have the same problem i did everything Steviee said and still not working. Is there any other solutions?
Thanks


----------



## noahcf1

Same here- I can hear other people but the MIC icon doesn't even change except for when I plug it in. I got the mw3 edition 360 about a year ago, and I also have a Kinect and a second MIC and neither work. Any ideas?


----------

